# Hog Hair



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

Got tired of cleaning my radiator fins. Bought a Blue hog hair filter, cut it to size and put on front of radiator, easy off, easy clean and easy back on.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

To me, that represents a restriction to air flow, which will cause your tractor to run a bit warmer under normal operating conditions.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I just use the shop-vac. EZ to do, nothing special. Pollen and sand tend to be my worse enemies for things getting clogged.


----------

